# حمل الان Catia V5 R10



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

:12: حمل الان :12: 
CATIA V5 R10










download


autoplay intel1 intel2 intel3 intel4 intel5


بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف 
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي


autoplay>docs>intel


اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات 
في كيفية عمله 


سوف نبدأ باعطاء الدروس بعد اكتمال النصاب 
والنصاب هو ان يتم تحميل البرنامج خمس مرات وابلاغ المحملين انه تم تحميل البرنامج بشكل كامل 
على هذه صفحة 



​




​مع تحياتنا 
CATIA GROUP​


----------



## م المصري (14 مارس 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> :12: حمل الان :12:
> 
> CATIA V5 R10​
> 
> ...


 
من الافضل وضع جميع تعليمات التحميل و التركيب للبرنامج علي صفحات الموضوع مع تجنب استخدام الدعم الفني بالبريد الالكتروني ...... (طبقا لقوانين المنتدي)​


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

اسف يا مشرف ........I'm sorry


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 مارس 2008)

..................................


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي على البرنامج تم تنصيبه ويعمل وننتظر الدروس


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور.........................


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مارس 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي أبو نهاد ... بس ممكن لو تعطينا فكرة عن وظيفة البرنامج !؟


----------



## sas_kik (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

الا توجد روابط اخرى للتحميل غير هذا الذى يضع القيود ( لماذا الاذلال ) انه يفرض وضع شريط ادواته كشرط للتنزيل 

على العموم ...... شكرا لك


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 مارس 2008)

قريبا سوف اقوم برفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## sas_kik (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله مجهوداتكم


----------



## أبو نهاد (18 مارس 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## كاسر (20 مارس 2008)

لو تكرمت باعطائنا نبذة عن البرنامج واستخداماته

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد غنيمى (25 مارس 2008)

عن ماذا يتحدث؟


----------



## ابو الدهب (28 مارس 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا مش فاهم حاجه
ايه البرنامج ده ياريت يا بشمهندس تقولنا بيعمل ايه


----------



## أبو نهاد (28 مارس 2008)

هيدا برنامج تستطيع ان تصمم اي قطعة ميكانكية يخطر في بالك مهما كانت على درجة من صعوبة


----------



## eng.mam (28 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## habeb125 (30 مارس 2008)

Thankssssssssss


----------



## abotay (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لا أعرف عن كيفية تنزيل هذا البرنامج ، مع الشكر لكم أولاً وآخراً ......


----------



## spider_lm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,
يا جماعة أرجو المساعدة منكم. لقد قمت بنسخ برنامج CATIA V5R12 . وبعد ذلك ظهرت المشكلة حيث انني لا أعرف كيفية وضع ال licence.
علما بان ال target id is 48E7EA4D


----------



## melguebli (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي على البرنامج لكن هناك مشكل في
تحميل 5 intel. ادا كان ممكن formation catia


----------



## المساعدالاول (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز فعلا انا ابحث عن ها البرنامج وعن شروحاته لانه مهم في تصميم simulation 
لكن بالنسبة للملفات هناك الملف رقم خمسة عندما احاول تحميله يعطيني رسالة بان الملف تم حذفه 
اتمنى اعادة رفعه وبانتظار شرح البرنامج 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mpur (15 مايو 2009)

رابط الجزء الخامس لا يعمل المرجو المساعدة


----------



## abotay (20 مايو 2009)

مشكورين كثيراً على هذا البرنامج مع الرجاء الشرح إن أمكن مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## anisrami (25 أغسطس 2009)

ا جماعة الخير ارحوكم الملف Intel 5


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أغسطس 2009)

الموقع مغلق و غير مصرح به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت تستخدم الفور شير أفضل و ايسر وعلى طل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## anisrami (27 أغسطس 2009)

يا شباب اذا حدا بيعرف مكان تاني للتحميل لانو لازمني البرنامج ضروري كتييير
ارجو المساعدة
وشكرا


----------



## محمود 5 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

توجد لدى مشكلة ( الجزء الأخير الخامس من البرنامج لاأستطيع تنزيلة من هذا الرابط) 
 ارجو الردالسريع للاهمية .

&( وجزاكم اللة خيرا)&


----------



## احمد نادرفهمى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور جدا*

لسلام عليكم
بس البرنامج مش كامل فية قسم ناقص ياريت يكون موجود الى هوة intel 5


----------



## khalednor (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى ابو نهاد الجزء الرابع لايتم التحميل
وبلا منه يتم تحميل الخامس
والخامس يعطى خطا بالتحميل
اى النسخه غير كامله
وعموما نشكرك على المجهود


----------



## موح3042 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## مصطفى احمد مسعود (6 أبريل 2010)

هل يوجد البرنامج على روابط اخرى


----------



## aati badri (6 أبريل 2010)

*هل يوجد البرنامج على روابط اخرى*​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالىى


----------



## مصطفى احمد مسعود (20 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ارسال طريقةالتثبيت


----------



## حيو الأسد (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kimo10 (5 يونيو 2010)

من فضلك استاذ ابو نهاد يتم وضع الرابط الخامس
Intel 5
لأن الملف اتمسح


----------



## Ing81 (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
intel 5 محذوف ياأخي 
و intel 4 هو intel 5
يعني لا يوجد intel 4
لا في intel 4 ولا في intel 5
ممكن إعادة رفع intel 4 من فضلك


----------



## shamrok135 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## faicel007 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Merci


----------



## antounio (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاوتوران تبع البرنامج عامل حساسية من الكسبيرسكي و يقول انو برنامج خطير ياريت يكون غلط.


----------



## ايمن شعبان (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (15 أبريل 2011)

ياريت اعاده رفع بقيه الاحزاء


----------



## موسى لحياوي (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tand (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا عمل احدكم عملا فليتقنه, والعمل هذا مو متقن .
نضيع الوقت في تحميل الاجزاء وفي النهايه يطلع ناقص ولا احد يجاوب شو السبب.
اذا كان البرنامج مو كامل عندك ليش تشارك فيه!!!!!​


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------

